
Mastering Programming - dhotson
https://facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/mastering-programming/1184427814923414?__s=ptag773ks2wxoqvv2ewe
======
midgetjones
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11858667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11858667)

------
Upvoter33
As most good advice lists do, this one has lots of little gems hidden in it. I
particularly like the "Feed Ideas" point; so often, people become idea
killers, and, like the author states, the ideas soon stop coming around.

I do wish the author gave a longer talk on this and included real examples;
examples help make the points of the talk stick better.

------
rimher
Non-mobile link: [https://www.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/mastering-
programmi...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/mastering-
programming/1184427814923414)

------
thecatspaw
could someone change the url to remove the m. prefix?

~~~
pc86
I never understood why it was deemed unacceptable for non-mobile sites not to
redirect to a mobile version but not equally unacceptable for mobile sites not
to redirect to desktop.

